# Neighbors Backyard Reno Journal



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

I was approached by a neighbor friend about what to do with his yard. He was telling me he was quoted 4k to lay sod. I explained to him how I renovated my yard and he was intrigued. After explaining the process, what's involved, and the difference in cost he wanted in. So here is where we are at:

-Backyard is the reno. If this goes well we will do the front and side yard next fall. 
-Size is 2000 sqft
-Grass type ??? Some grass, mostly clover, some dirt

What we hope to achieve:

- Quick growth (dog that uses yard)
- Better than what we started with
- Level the current bumpy lawn
- Make the current slope up to the house more gentle 
- Grass that repairs itself due to the dog

Seed has been ordered and is from SuperSeedStore. I ordered 20lbs of 50% Grandslam PRG with 50% Mazama KBG. Both grasses tolerate partial shade, are disease tolerant and germinate in 7-10 days. The rational behind the blend is the PRG will take off to have somewhat of a lawn quick for the dog and then the KBG will catch up to fill in and be a spreader for dog pee kill spots. The reno lawn is in Southeastern PA Zone 6b and both cultivars tested well in trials for the area.

Reno Plan:

- 7/5 Glypho (already done)
- 7/12 Glypho, set up sprinklers and timer to fallow the yard until seed down
- 7/18 Glypho
- 1st week of August (exact date up for debate based on weather forecast)
*Glypho a final time
*Soil for leveling delivered
*Skid loader to move dirt into piles in the yard
*Knock down piles and with landscape rake and then dragmat to level
*Spread seed at half rate in two directions
*Use dragmat to cover seed
*Roll yard with GreensMaster (reel disengaged)
*Spray Tenacity
*Set irrigation to water 10mins each zone at 8am, 11am, 1pm and 4pm. Sprinklers being used are Orbit gear drive 5Ksqft 
coverage. If there is an issue with coverage I have Hunter MP Rotaters to add to the zones. 
- 8/7 throw down starter fertilizer
- 8/20 start spoon feeding urea weekly and cut watering back to twice a day
- 9/1 Spray Tenacity to continue post emergent coverage
- 10/1 Spray Prodiamine to prevent Poa infestation in the spring

Having done a reno before I feel like this plan is sound but comments and suggestions are VERY welcome. I might need some help around 8/1 @ChadStokes if you are available even if that is just lending your drag.

Pictures of the current state of the yard below :thumbup: 
The house faces south, pictures were taken in the evening.


----------



## Thunderbucket00 (Jun 12, 2020)

Might want to do a core aeration before throwing down the sand.


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Thunderbucket00 said:


> Might want to do a core aeration before throwing down the sand.


Not doing sand, bringing in 3 yards of topsoil


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

Do you plan on fallowing the new soil you're bringing in? I found that I had a ton of weeds when I brought in new soil. I fallowed up to right around my seed down date and hit with Gly a few days before seed down and on seed down date.


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Alex1389 said:


> Do you plan on fallowing the new soil you're bringing in? I found that I had a ton of weeds when I brought in new soil. I fallowed up to right around my seed down date and hit with Gly a few days before seed down and on seed down date.


I want to get the seed down while the soil is loose after spreading it. I am worried that fallowing it will compact it leading to more work. The Tenacity at seed down should take care of most things that come up after planting.


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

-Second round of Glyphosate down 7/14
-Setup and tested sprinkler coverage tonight.

Using three Orbit gear drives set on medium got good overlap and full coverage. They will be setup next week on a timer to fallow before soil and seed down.


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

-Third round of Gly went down tonight

Rained cats and dogs 3 hours later. Much needed!
10 yards of topsoil and skid loader are coming August 1st, seed down day.


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

-Gly down today to put the hurt on the stubborn weeds that are stunted.
-Went over the yard with the Greensmaster at .5" and bagged up all the clippings
-Old seeding blanket was tore up to bare dirt

We are ready, seed down is a week away. Pics from tonight (stakes in the yard are where the sprinklers are going to go)


----------



## INeedANiceLawn (Jul 20, 2020)

Good evening everyone, meet the neighbor. This beautiful patch of dirt is mine. We are on the eve of the major work day. I am looking forward to tomorrow and starting the journey towards a new lawn! I have pics of some recent work we did to relocate the downspout to a pop up drain farther away from the house on a more level part of the yard to help the erosion that was happening from the one our contracter roughed in when we did our addition and deck late last Summer. I will get them uploaded with an update after tomorrow's work. Special thanks to @dacoyne the man with the plan, and all the help and answers to my questions!


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

INeedANiceLawn said:


> Good evening everyone, meet the neighbor. This beautiful patch of dirt is mine. We are on the eve of the major work day. I am looking forward to tomorrow and starting the journey towards a new lawn! I have pics of some recent work we did to relocate the downspout to a pop up drain farther away from the house on a more level part of the yard to help the erosion that was happening from the one our contracter roughed in when we did our addition and deck late last Summer. I will get them uploaded with an update after tomorrow's work. Special thanks to @dacoyne the man with the plan, and all the help and answers to my questions!


Welcome. You guys have done some good work!


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Wow, you guys got most of the old grass out. Was that with the dethatcher?


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Green said:


> Wow, you guys got most of the old grass out. Was that with the dethatcher?


When the old seeding blanket was pulled up that's what was left, dirt. The rest of the yard was scalped down with the Toro GM1000


----------



## INeedANiceLawn (Jul 20, 2020)

It's taken me longer to get these updates on here than I wanted but here is the first round of updates.

- 7/29/2020
*Downspout relocation w/ pop up






- 7/31/2020
*Glypho a final time

- Reno Day - 8/1/2020
*Redefining beds, adding bed at corner of deck





*Soil for leveling delivered








*Leveling of yard, filling in holes w/ fresh top soil











*Spread seed at half rate in two directions & Use dragmat to cover seed





















*Spray Tenacity
*Set irrigation to water 10mins each zone at 7am, 10am, 1pm and 4pm. 3 Sprinklers being used are Orbit gear drive 5Ksqft
coverage.


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Murphys Law - If you want torrential rain, plant grass seed. Tropical storm came through 2 days later dropping 5 inches of rain. Washout was minimal and germination looks good.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

No new pictures? That looks like a lot of work.


----------



## INeedANiceLawn (Jul 20, 2020)

Next set of updates. Work is calming down, so I should be able to get future updates in smaller chunks.

First set is 3 days after reno day. Lititz got hit by a heavy thunderstorm out of nowhere overnight into Sunday and then clipped by the outside edges of what had been Hurricane Isaias on Tuesday. Even though there was several inches of rain from each storm I feel like I got lucky here. There seemed to be minimal washout after both storms. Lost more sleep than soil and seed I think.

Then we had the first sighting of grass... that came Wednesday evening, 4 days after reno day. Brought a smile to my face.

The next groupings are grass at Week 1 mark of the reno day, followed by the Week 2 mark.

- 8/4/2020
*Post Storms























- 8/4/2020
*First Grass Sightings











- 8/8/2020
*Day 7





















- 8/15/2020
*Day 14


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Scotts Starter Fert went down 8/17. Another round will go down later this week.


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

8/23
-First cut at 3"
-Applied starter fert
-Garden Weasle thin spots and seed added.

Overall, looking good, just needs time to fill in.


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

Great work!! Excited to see it fill in.


----------



## INeedANiceLawn (Jul 20, 2020)

8/30
-Second cut at 2.5"
-Applied starter fert
-Garden Weasel thin spots and seed added.


----------



## Carlson (Apr 16, 2020)

Looking good and I love the collaboration! It's one thing to have the best lawn in the neighborhood, but even better to have the greenest neighborhood of lawns in town


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Carlson said:


> Looking good and I love the collaboration! It's one thing to have the best lawn in the neighborhood, but even better to have the greenest neighborhood of lawns in town


I like the way you think sir! We will dominate this town


----------

